# Looking for CCW class in JAX, FL



## HurricaneDan (Dec 19, 2010)

My wife and I just bought our first handguns and we want to take a concealed weapons class. We went to the Gun Show in Jacksonville this weekend and they were conducting a class at the show. My brother in law took the class and was done in 2hrs. We chose to look for a class that hopefully will be a little more thorough.

Wanted to know if anyone had any suggestions for a good CCW class in the Jacksonville area. We actually live in Orange Park but are willing to go anywhere within a 40 min drive.


----------

